# Etisalat router defaults ?



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Just got an eLife connection from etisalat, I can't log in to my router, I called Etisalat they are saying the default username & password are admin & admin, it's giving me a "wrong username error" even tried admin with a capital A.

Anyone has a clue ? 

It's the D-link wireless ac750 dual band router.


----------



## Ms.Flames (Apr 28, 2012)

I have had the exact problem 2 weeks back.

The password is the id of the device....it is on the backside of the router. The default username of the network is Etisalat something not admin.

If nothing works, just call up Etisalat and ask the CS person to "escalate" the case. They will send the technician within an hour.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> Just got an eLife connection from etisalat, I can't log in to my router, I called Etisalat they are saying the default username & password are admin & admin, it's giving me a "wrong username error" even tried admin with a capital A. Anyone has a clue ? It's the D-link wireless ac750 dual band router.


Etisalat couldn't configure my AC750, so I had them configure another cheap dlink router and then connected the AC to the cheap router.


----------

